# Larry the Lobster (Pics and Vid)…



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

After making a few toys for tots I needed to make one for the biggest kid I know, me. 

So here’s Larry:




























And a Video of him pinching away:

http://www.nickbee.com/vids/larry.wmv

He was the most involved of all the toys I’ve made so far. He had the most parts and the wheels and pegs took some trail and error to get right. He’s made of poplar with a coat of mineral oil to keep him kid safe. 

Here’s the book he’s out of:

http://www.amazon.com/Make-Animated...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1206032452&sr=8-1

It’s out of print but you can still get it used on Amazon. The designs in this book are freakishly realistic and the mechanical aspect keeps kids (and adults) fascinated. 

Here are links to the duck and hippo I’ve made from the same book:

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/7032-quack-quack.html

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/7260-chomping-hippo-toy-pics-vid.html

Here are some pics of how he went together:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nickbee, that is too cute! Great job!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really neat Nickbee. The child that gets that will really enjoy Larry  Great job.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That is CUTE Nickbee 

Nice job 

===


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

This child is getting Larry! He's the perfect kitchen mascot! I'll just have to make sure I keep him away from pots of boiling water


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great job Larry, I could use a toy like that for my office.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes, all I can say is that it is cute also. Nice work Nickbee.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's terrific Nick, but you have to take it a stage further and fit a small motor! Judging by things you have done in the past, it shouldn't present a problem.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I love him.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice!! I bet he can swim too.
Jim


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work Nick and great pics! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

Here's a link you may want to check out 

http://www.grampasworkshop.net/dogpulltoy.html
http://www.thewoodcrafter.net/proj/elptoy.php
http://www.absolutelyfreeplans.com/PROJECTS%20FOR%20CHILDREN/projects_for_children.htm


============


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Nickbee: Very nice. That's one I haven't made yet & yours certainly provides the inspiration. All those years spent fooling around with wood & did not discover until about 8 years ago that I like making toys.

Lee


----------



## Barb (Nov 3, 2010)

That is really cute. I have the same book but haven't made any of the toys yet.


----------



## John Venture (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello Nickbee I found your toys very inspiring and bought the book. However I have a couple of questions I was hoping you could help with: where did you find the pegs and what is that rotating sanding tool you're using? 

The sander pictured in the book is so old it looks like it's working out of coal!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Too cool! Over here, that would be a mudbug!! LOL


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

....Great work....down here its called a yabby............AL


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

John, the picture in the post is a drum sanding head attached to a drill press.


----------



## John Venture (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you NiceG316, I've made a bit of research and it appears Carroll drum sanders are recommended by several reviewers/users so I've purchased their 25 and 50 mm diameters heads, I'll see how that turns out


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

Great job, I bet you have request for more of them!


----------

